# Cold start engine stumbling? Anyone else?



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

Since I picked up my car last week, I've noticed that every morning I start it up and attempt to pull away, that the engine stumbles until it warms up a little bit, especially in first gear just starting to release the clutch. I currently have only 200 miles on the car. I live in Southern California so it's not really that cold here in the morning. Maybe 45-50 degrees at 7am or so. It has been raining for a week straight though but that shouldn't have an effect on a new car. Is anyone else having this problem? I was thinking that if this condition is normal that some of you guys in the snowbelt may be having the problem but even more pronounced. That is, if anybody dares drive their baby in the cold weather.


----------



## don taylor (Nov 13, 2004)

my '04 has never done this - and we've had a wet winter (such as it is in south TX) too


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Mine's never had this problem, and we had a couple of weeks (in total) of -20 F this winter. In that weather, it doesn't even blow hot air by the time I drive the 3 miles to work.

David


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm starting to wonder if it's just my car or maybe a problem with just the 05's. Seemed better this morning though, but not perfect, still a little hesitation pulling away from the driveway.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

MY05GTO said:


> I'm starting to wonder if it's just my car or maybe a problem with just the 05's. Seemed better this morning though, but not perfect, still a little hesitation pulling away from the driveway.


It gets better after "break in". My '04 was the same way at first, now it's fine.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

We had a week or so straight of weather in the teens a while back. I let my M6 warm up for a good bit and then would take off for work. I never had any hesitation at all.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

these things are all aluminium engine and should be warmed up before you drive!!!! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

flht3 said:


> these things are all aluminium engine and should be warmed up before you drive!!!! :cheers


I agree, I let mine warm up and I've never had that problem. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

*Bad Fuel*

May Be They Filled The New Goat With Some Marginal Fuel, Possibly
Lo Octane ,over All Ive I Had 3 Ls1's You Should Not Have Any Problem At All, Check That All YouR Plug Boots Are Attached Firmly To All 8 Plugs!!!!
florida 28 degrees to 98 degrees 80% humidity never a skip since 1999,
z28,ws6 ta,04 gto 6 speed!!! good luck.


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

flht3 said:


> these things are all aluminium engine and should be warmed up before you drive!!!! :cheers


Same engine as the Corvette. 30 seconds at the most, and that's just to make sure that the oil is everywhere. They do not require any sort of warmup. Starting and driving immediately should have no stumble or stuttering unless something is wrong.


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

ramairws6 said:


> May Be They Filled The New Goat With Some Marginal Fuel, Possibly
> Lo Octane ,


Yea, I think it could have been cheap gas because I'm on my first new tank of gas (it's was full when I picked it up from the dealer) and now the problem has gone away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

*awesome!*

my 04 has been great,so has my 02 ta ramairws6,and my 99 z28,the 05
should almost scare you at wide open throttle! dont be afraid to toss it into a hard corner its soft,supple and still pulls respectable g's and does not ride harsh
like the f bodys do!!! just enjoy! arty:


----------



## 97GTP (Feb 8, 2005)

you need more miles on that car. a proper break-in if you will.


----------

